# Axle seals cant find right ones.



## Mikie70tempest (11 mo ago)

Good evening,

I've got a 1970 tempest, BOP rear end. #9799100 iirc those are the numbers. I've ordered 4 different sets of axle seals and none fit. They ate like noodles in the hallway.Ive tried carparts.com and opgi.com thisast time and same results. I'm lost and need some guidance please. This is keeping me from moving forward due to lack of space in the garage. I want to put the rear end back in before going any further on rest of vehicle.

Thank you in advance.

Mikie..


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Mikie70tempest said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I've got a 1970 tempest, BOP rear end. #9799100 iirc those are the numbers. I've ordered 4 different sets of axle seals and none fit. They ate like noodles in the hallway.Ive tried carparts.com and opgi.com thisast time and same results. I'm lost and need some guidance please. This is keeping me from moving forward due to lack of space in the garage. I want to put the rear end back in before going any further on rest of vehicle.
> 
> ...


The '64-69 used the RW507C axle bearings. The '70-'72 used the A9 tapered bearing. The external axle seal for the taper bearing is a National 712146. The RW507C bearing is the same OD and same internal diameter as the tapered A9 axle bearing.

You have 2 options in the seal width. One appears to be for a taper type bearing and the other for a non-taper bearing. It is possible that your axle(s) have been replaced. So you can use the measurements above and do some checking on your axle diameter, axle tube ID, and the width needed for the axle seal to seat when the axle/bearing is installed. 

Timken National Seal _#712146_ Nitrile _Oil Seal_ - Fits - 1.687 in Shaft, 2.579 in OD, *0.470 in* Width.
Timken National Seal _#2146_ Nitrile _Oil Seal_ - Fits - 1.687 in Shaft, 2.579 in OD, *0.375 in Width*,


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Give a call to Toms Differentials up in Idaho. Catalog is old but they're still in business



https://tomsdifferentials.com/2011catalog/2017_Web_Catalog_Dec5.pdf


----------



## Mikie70tempest (11 mo ago)

PontiacJim said:


> The '64-69 used the RW507C axle bearings. The '70-'72 used the A9 tapered bearing. The external axle seal for the taper bearing is a National 712146. The RW507C bearing is the same OD and same internal diameter as the tapered A9 axle bearing.
> 
> You have 2 options in the seal width. One appears to be for a taper type bearing and the other for a non-taper bearing. It is possible that your axle(s) have been replaced. So you can use the measurements above and do some checking on your axle diameter, axle tube ID, and the width needed for the axle seal to seat when the axle/bearing is installed.
> 
> ...


Thank you this is exactly what inwas looking for, and as far as I know they ate stock axles.

Mikie


----------



## Mikie70tempest (11 mo ago)

O52 said:


> Give a call to Toms Differentials up in Idaho. Catalog is old but they're still in business
> 
> 
> 
> https://tomsdifferentials.com/2011catalog/2017_Web_Catalog_Dec5.pdf


I'll give them a shout as well.

Thank you

Mikie


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Mikie70tempest said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I've got a 1970 tempest, BOP rear end. #9799100 iirc those are the numbers. I've ordered 4 different sets of axle seals and none fit. They ate like noodles in the hallway.Ive tried carparts.com and opgi.com thisast time and same results. I'm lost and need some guidance please. This is keeping me from moving forward due to lack of space in the garage. I want to put the rear end back in before going any further on rest of vehicle.
> 
> ...


I made a post about this... Ill try to find it.

I had to go to NAPA, after getting them wrong from a few different internet parts houses. They worked with me a lot because the interchange showed that they were right, and then they were concerned when they werent... meanwhile, I had no bearings or seals. 

NAPA!


----------



## Mikie70tempest (11 mo ago)

Mikie70tempest said:


> Thank you this is exactly what inwas looking for, and as far as I know they ate stock axles.
> 
> Mikie


Finally, after 6 sets of seals, the national seal number listed above fits perfect. Thank you thank you thank you...every site says those numbers don't fit bit they did...

Mikie.


----------

